# Bagging thoughts...



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Vacuum Bags that is.
So my two rolls arrived the other day. Two 50' X 11", commercial grade, Vacuum bags.
I had gotten curious about some of the frozen, individually packaged, fish I had on hand.
Seems they run 11" X 8", generally. So I figured why not go with the Quart size for a bunch.
So I made up 25 - 11" X 8", then packaged up Mama's haul of Skin on Thighs we like to Air Fry now and then. I don't know the weight, but it was two dozen thighs in the end. I squished 4 to a bag.

Well now, that just seemed to wet my appetite. So I brought in a bag of Chicken breasts from the chest freezer and proceeded to bag those up so we have each piece bagged and ready to Sous Vide, boil, or otherwise prepare without the big bag.
Meanwhile, she's at Costco, and calls to ask if we have room for a 20 pound bag of skinless/boneless chicken thighs I do up for the dog. Well yeah, we do.
So she brings home the 20 pounds of chicken thighs. And I individually packaged those hooters up, ready for daily SV for my little buddy.

Since the roll, sealer, and cutter was out anyway, it just seemed like a good reason to run off the rest of the 50' roll.
I had done my math, and 50' of material made 75 - 11" x 8" Bags.
Fast forward, it breaks down to $0.116333333> per bag.

I don't figure in anything for my time spent. Mostly it's just manual labor. I'm retired, so I work for free mostly (when I work).
And my vacuum sealer doesn't use much power. Shucks, the solar panels on the roof make more than we use. So you could say the vacuum sealer is solar powered.
Cluck!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2018)

SE, you can't beat a vac sealer for saving money, especially a solar powered one ! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep, I don't know what I would do without my sealer!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2018)

A amazon invention for sure and the quality of the frozen food is unreal.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Guys!
Yeah, I caught a bit of flack when she discovered the Ziploc Sealer in the pantry. :(
Of course, now she thinks it was her idea. :rolleyes:
Peace. It takes a lot of work. ;)

I think vacuum sealing food that is frozen works best with my sealer. Otherwise, the sealing can get iffy.
I see why a vacuum chamber sealer has merits.
Champagne tastes on my Ginger Ale budget. LOL!

I do like the material I got. At this point, I would recommend it. My sealer, eh, maybe not so much.
_The bags:_ One side is embossed with vent lines (tracks?), the other half is clear so you can easily see the contents. I like that better than the branded bags/material that came with the sealer.
SV chicken in regular baggies was kind of iffy. I didn't have any fail, but with a 195° ceiling, it was kind of hair raising at times. (Sometimes I just put a pot on and do the 212 method. Boil for ~25-30 minutes.)

Anyway, the thought here was Bagonomics. Keeping the price per disposable bag as low as I could.
And now the freezer is beginning to bulge, which was why we gave it to each other for Christmas.
'Scuse me, I think I'll get started on dinner. ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 10, 2018)

suckerrows said:


> Need solar roof top solar system equipment, But i don,t know the cost of those equipment. Any one can help me for that ?



Wow. That is off the wall.
But I can say the cost is zero if you go for a zero lease option.
I did that and don't worry. It is cheaper than the regular power bill was. I talked the guy into 4 extra panels in the system. Then for the first year I kept the thumbscrews on usage.
It got to the point my wife was asking me if she could wash clothes that day. I always told her of course, but it was nice to see she was trying to help crush the power usage. Most folks get solar systems and go nuts using power, then wonder why they have a big bill still.
But if you go solar, then continue to conserve, you can make the power company pay you. I do that.
But they don't pay crap for the power, so I try to break even with them. I tell the wife to run the AC all she wants. I still wind up with a zero bill each month, and building a surplus.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2018)

Lisa Bilotta is a member here...   Owns this business and gives members a discount...  She has a monthly discount code she publishes...

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------

